# Cold water in, warm water out?



## justadude (Feb 16, 2012)

I have heavy duty PW that has a Cat pump on it. Cold water comes in and warm water is coming out! Why? Is that bad sign?

Thanks!


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

If your unloader is not plumbed to a reserve tank, you should consider doing that. The unloader prevents the pump from overpressurizing by circulating water away from the pump. As they come from the factory the unloader makes a continuous loop back to the pump and the water quickly heats up. This will definitely cause you to have premature pump failure. Instead of the unloader bypassing back into the pump, you can plumb it to a reserve water tank. If you cannot adapt a reserve tank you have to shut your machine off if the trigger won't be pulled in 60-90 seconds.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

How about a simple, low oil in the pump? When that happens to ours, we generally add oil and it stops warming the water


----------



## 1camper (Feb 17, 2013)

Yep, oil. If everything else is working ok. And yep, bad sign, lol.


----------

